
Weight loss:a tech guy's lessons losing 50lbs(2013) and keeping it off(2014) - TravisDirks
http://alwaysascending.weebly.com/light---on-trending-to-your-right-weight.html
======
tdees40
"There are natural things that will help you get rid of heavy metals. One
great one is cilantro (which I personally hate the taste of :P) So add a
little more cilantro to your diet, but be careful when you do to also stay
well hydrated, as we want the freed up metals to exit your body, not redeposit
themselves somewhere in your body less safe (read the brain)."

Maybe this is true, but for now I'm going to give it a _citation needed_.

------
ZoF
I was 293lbs last December, 196 this morning.(6'3" male)

Overall this was a good read; for me it really was accepting that my lifestyle
was unhealthy and making permanent changes.

That said I really dislike weightloss articles that speak in absolutes.

Cardio helping weightloss isn't a 'myth'; if you can't impose enough self
control on yourself to not eat more after cardio, then sure, it might not be
beneficial. I know for certain that I wouldn't have lost weight as fast
without doing cardio regularly. In fact a healthy choice oftentimes begets
another and I would find myself eating less on cardio days.

Same with protein after workouts. Sure it can be an excuse to eat more if you
let it be, but if you're counting calories properly it is also a good time to
intake protein.

------
danso
> _Myth 3: If You Are Fat, Go On a Diet! – Wrong. If you are an overweight
> wrestler facing a weigh in, diet (here is a great one). Other wise you need
> to change forever. Diets are temporary. If you are overweight, you need to
> change some of your habits around food and exercise forever._

Speaking as a high school wrestler...my last year I had to cut from 130 to
112...most of it was water weight though I tried to keep under 1,000 calories
a day. After the season, I gained that weight back in about 3 days, and then
an extra 10 pounds that I have never been able to lose (not that I'd want to
be less than 130 pounds). Not contradicting the OP...just pointing out, even
if you are a wrestler, season-long dieting sucks :)

Also, one mistake that I hear of from casual dieters/exercisers...getting
excited about losing 1-2 pounds after their first day of a decent workout and
light meal...and then getting depressed a couple of days later when that
weight ticks back up. Over that short period of time, that weight is almost
definitely just water weight...for wrestling, we obsessively weighed
ourselves...and the number of pounds (of water) you could lose in a 2 hour
workout was always impressive. Taking a short piss was almost a sure way of
losing at least half a pound. And even if you stopped eating the day before
weigh-ins, did a normal workout, and restricted your water usage...you could
expect to be at least a pound lighter by weigh-ins early morning due to water
loss through respiration during sleeping.

------
TravisDirks
I originally wrote this up for friends and family, but thought the crowd here
might find valuable to hear from someone who thinks similarity.

As Bruce Lee said so well: Absorb what is useful, Discard what is not, Add
what is uniquely your own.

Hope it helps someone and Happy New Year!

~~~
bonetruck
Very inspiring article! Thanks for taking the time to write it and more for
sharing it.

------
paperwork
The formatting on that page makes it very difficult to read. The text is
overflowing its column and the 'share with twitter' bar on the left covers
left had side text and I can't get rid of it. I'm on chrome, mac.

The content sounds interesting, but the page has been formatted poorly.

~~~
graycat
Right, but somehow such page formatting has become a favorite fad on the Web.

So, as usual, I had Firefox put the text on the system clipboard, pulled that
text into my favorite editor, used a favorite macro to insert a blank line
after every existing line, used a macro to _flow_ the text to a column width
of just 60 characters, but honoring existing left indents (nice macro), used
another macro to remove _extra_ blank lines, and, then, read the text easily,
in my favorite editor, with large, dark fonts.

Worked fine! Gee, such formatting can also be done in HTML and CSS, right? I
thought so! Without JavaScript? Yup. Without the screen jumping around from
JavaScript reacting to cursor movements? Yup. So, that I can actually read the
actual text? Yup. Ah, a world with such wonders in it! Just a few editor
macros to clean up a total mess of a Web page and enable reading the actual
text! The text, the text, the actual text, being able actually to read the
actual text -- will wonders never cease!

"Formatted poorly" you say! Such delicacy, such circumlocution, such discreet
decorum, such reticence, such dignity and restraint!!! Me? I'd just scream
myself hoarse with outrage except I've done that too often and found it
doesn't help but just using my favorite editor does! Or, just have Firefox
give me the HTML and use my favorite editor to change each case of <...> to a
single blank -- that can work well, too!

------
TravisDirks
I wrote this up for friends and family, but thought this crowd might find it
valuable to hear from someone who maybe thinks similarly.

As Bruce Lee put it: Absorb what is useful, Discard what is not, Add what is
uniquely your own.

Hope it helps someone and Happy New Year!

------
fixxer
ugh, bad kerning...

